
An Algorithmic View of Law - iciac
https://www.camerongordon.site/post/an-algorithmic-view-of-law
======
newyankee
Law is a field that at least in a place like India is intentionally kept
opaque and unnecessarily complex and if we follow the 80-20 rule then 80% of
cases are needlessly taking much longer than needed. The spirit of the law
gets killed because at the end of the day the rich and powerful can get away
and for an average person it is always the case of justice delayed is justice
denied.

If we have algorithmic definitions and every edge case covered (mostly
hypothetical based on first principle definitions) a lot of this can be
cleared.

However whenever subjectivity creeps in, which is what 90% of law thrives on,
the powers that be will not let it be simplified for per them Human
interpretations will always be paramount.

Indian SC judges have a fetish for English language and sometimes write
judgements with 1000s of pages, 900 of which are actually unnecessary.

